# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  Προβλημα με ραδιοκασσετοφωνο SEAT IBIZA 1999 Μοντελο

## ssakiss1

$(KGrHqYOKjYE3S2WuwSpBN+LgjQDBw~~_12.JPG
Εχω το εξής πρόβλημα:Ενω έχω κλειστο το ραδιοκασσετόφωνο ανοίγει απο μονο του, σε ατακτα χρονικα διαστήματα.

----------


## ssakiss1

Μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## UNICARS

φιλε σακη επεσες στη περιπτωση....μου εχουν τυχει τουλαχιστον 30 με 40 τετοια ραδιο κασσετοφωνα με κλιματισμο μαζι!!!!(μη παρεξηγηθω παιδια!!!)καταρχας οπλισου με μεγαλη υπομονη..
παρε ενα κολλητηρακι με λεπτη μυτη και ξεκινα κολλησεις ολα(ναι καλα διαβασες ολα)τα smd υλικα στη πανω μερια του τυπωμενου.μεγαλη προσοχη γιατι ξεκολλανε πανευκολα και αλλαζουν θεση χωρις να το καταλαβεις...καλο θα ναι με ενα τροφοδοτικο να κανεις δοκιμες ανα διαστηματα οτι λειτουργει και αν εξακολουθει να ανοιγει μοναχο του...αφου τελειωσεις...πρεπει σιγουρα να κολληθει η main cpu του ραδιου...στο 70% των περιπτωσεων εχει ψυχρες κολλησεις αυτο το ic...εχουν τυχει και αλλες που ειναι απο τη κατω μερια της πλακετας..κανε τα παραπανω και αν δε στρωσει ξανα ποσταρε να σου πω την υστατη λυση που ομως δεν εχει χρειαστει να τη κανω γιατι ολα εχουν φτιαξει!!!!καλο κουραγιο και καλη επιτυχια!!Προσοχη!!!το main ic ισως χρειαστει να το κολλησεις 2 και 3 φορες...

----------


## tomhel

Το πάθαινα και εγω αυτο , αλλα εκανα αυτο και ξεγνοιασα
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ighlight=IBIZA


Κατα 99% εχει ξεκολλήσει το κεντρικο on-off & volume στην προσοψη..

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Το ιδιο προβλημα το ειχα σε αυτοκινητο opel astra μοντελο 2004. To ραδιο cd αλοιγοκλεινε μονο του ακομα και οταν το αυτοκινητο ηταν εκτος λειτουργιας. Ευτυχως ηταν εντος εγγυησης και το εστειλα στην εταιρια.Υπηρχε προβημα στο κεντρικο button on off και εντασης.Να φανταστειται οτι ηταν και μαρκας BOSCH.

----------


## UNICARS

παρα πολυ καλη προταση σε οσους θελουν να αντικαταστησουν το μαμα ραδιο tomhel...αλλα αξιζει να προσπαθησει καποιος πιο 
συντηρητικος-ασ το πουμε ετσι-να το επισκευασει!!!οτι κι αν επιλεξετε καλη επιτυχια!!!

----------


## ssakiss1

Καλημερα και καλη χρονια.ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις ολους πρωτα απο ολα.τελικα περασα ολες τις κολησεις και εδω και δεκα μερες λειτουργει κανονικα,ας ελπισουμε να μην ξανα χαλαση ευχαριστω

----------


## UNICARS

φιλε σακη καλη χρονια!και να στο ξανακανει μην στεναχωρηθεις! και δυο και τρεις φορες εχει χρειαστει να κολλησω τη main cpu 
για να στρωσει!! θελει υπομονη!!!οπως ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα!!!τη καλημερα μου!

----------

